# Sudden Betta Bloating



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

My betta was perfectly fine, then I did a 40% water change and after a few hours now he's stuck on his side and swollen to the size of a pea. Any ideas what just happened? The other fish are all perfectly fine, as are parameters.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

About an hour after I posted this he was pretty much dead. He had grown to about the size of two peas and was limp floating at the surface. He's now perfectly fine and swimming around like nothing ever happened.

Go figure.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe he thinks he is part puffer fish lol glad to hear he recovered, maybe was constipated or sumpthin


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Bettas can be resilient little creatures! Glad he's ok.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

he just needed to have a good fishy fart...and play in his own bubbles!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Trying adding the water slower next time, I've hear of fish being affected by gases, but don't know if this is true or not.

Hate to hear about your betta in pain again.


----------

